# Help Fit Me a Windsor Fens.



## welch174 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm 175 centimeters tall.

My inseam is 81 centimeters.

What other measurements help with fitting a bike? 

Also, what are the wheelset and bearings like on the Fens?


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

go spend $50 bucks at your local LBS and get a fitting. Well worth the price. There's many more things to look at besides height and inseam. 

GL


----------



## welch174 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry. I meant it as should I go 52 cm or 54 cm. I'm on the fence between the two sizes.


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

there's no way for anyone to know without a proper fitting. Once you know your dimensions then you can look at the geometry and determine what will work best for your riding style.


----------



## Torque (Jul 9, 2012)

If you haven't already, use an online fit calculator to get a good idea of what size(s) will work for you. I used the one at competitivecyclist. 
I'm in the same boat. I'm riding a borrowed road bike right now and I'm really considering buying a Fens while they're on sale. 
I'm torn though cause it was really nice taking my mountain bike back to the local shop where I bought it for free maintance this weekend. I like doing my own wrenching but I'm still learning about working on bikes. They did in 5min something that would have taken me hours or research and trial and error.


----------

